

In the cloud: How coughs and sneezes float farther than you think - Mz
http://www.healthcanal.com/infections/49575-in-the-cloud-how-coughs-and-sneezes-float-farther-than-you-think.html

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Indeed, the study finds, the smaller droplets that emerge in a cough or
sneeze may travel five to 200 times further than they would if those droplets
simply moved as groups of unconnected particles — which is what previous
estimates had assumed. The tendency of these droplets to stay airborne,
resuspended by gas clouds, means that ventilation systems may be more prone to
transmitting potentially infectious particles than had been suspected._

This fits with what I know to be true, experientially, as someone with a
compromised immune system who works hard to avoid exposures.

